# Newbie here - hubby just had job offer



## SingingKitty (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi all,

Firstly, wanted to say hello and introduce myself. I'm SingingKitty, originally from UK and currently living in Dubai.

My husband works in the oil & gas industry - shipping side - and we moved to Dubai 2 years ago for his work. He travels on occasion and he is currently in Cyprus on assignment. Anyway, yesterday he was offered a job with the company he is doing some work for in Cyprus. They need a decision quickly, i.e. within the next month or so. So, our brain's are totally cabbaged!! LOL!!

Anyway, I would be interested in peoples impressions of Cyprus v Dubai. We are actually very happy here in Dubai, great friends, great lifestyle, fab weather (except for summer months where it's too hot - 10-15 degrees hotter than Cyprus. It got up to 51 degrees last summer!!

However, I do miss the seasons to a certain extent, which I know that Cyprus does have.

Well, I guess what I'm trying to ask is...what would be your first questions to ask this company? Pros and cons of moving to Cyprus?

Thanks for reading and I look forward to reading other posts on here.

Hugs xx


----------



## gloucester_geezer (May 5, 2008)

Hi,

I have lived in Cyprus, I am in the UK at the moment but have spent 8 years living on the island. In short, if I was living in Dubai and I had great friends, great lifestyle, etc... then I would not move away from that. I think you would be better to stay where you are and fly over to Cyprus during the winter if you want a 'seasonal' fix. That way you get both aspects covered. I love going to Cyprus so this is not said from any negative opinion, but what Dubai can offer is somewhat different to what Cyprus offers. I have been to Dubai and the lifestyle is very different in Cyprus. For what it is worth my opinion is that you should stay in Dubai.

Hope it all works out for you.

Paul



SingingKitty said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Firstly, wanted to say hello and introduce myself. I'm SingingKitty, originally from UK and currently living in Dubai.
> 
> ...


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Many ex pats who live and work in the Middle East are now looking to Cyprus to buy homes for their retirement rather than go back to the UK and use them as holiday homes in the meantime to escape from the oppressive heat and also get a fix of snow in the winter in the Troodos mountains.

Last year we had several clients who were working in the Middle East but the wives wanted to get away from it for one reason or another. Those who bought here from us tell us they are much happier living here than they were in the Middle East as they feel much more free to be themselves. They tell us they found the Middle Eastern countries far to too restrictive for the women.
I don't speak from personal experience having never been to the Middle East so I am only relaying what our clients have told us.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

In these troubled times in the Middle East, both social and financial, Cyprus looks like a good option. Just ask the company in Cyprus the same questions you asked the company in Dubai. 
Just a personal opinion, as i also have not visited the Middle East.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I live in Dubai and was just over in Cyprus for the Limassol carnival for 3 days. 

The next 5 to 10 years in Cyprus are going to be very interesting, an oil rig is in place off the coast of Limassol ready to start the work on the Israel/Cyprus border for gas (apparently it's the biggest discovery of gas in the world in the last decade). The company responsible for it will be based in Limassol opening up many needed jobs and from what I understand the place is going to shoot up in price over the coming years because of it.

If you can go now do it, it's a perfect time to invest in the place in order to get a return on it in the coming years, and with your husband being in the oil and gas industry you couldn't be more perfectly placed for new opportunities. 

Dubai is fine for what it offers and if you already have a great group of friends and lifestyle then that's a great bonus, I suspect this is probably more what is making you think about staying rather than the place itself. Cyprus way of living is more Middle East (think Syria, Jordan, Lebanon) than Gulf, i.e. it's more outgoing and friendly.

There's plenty of posts here with the pros and cons of Cyprus based on people's experiences, you will find people here who just love it and wouldn't change it for anything, love the culture, the people etc... and you will find others who hate it because they've had bad experiences, isn't their cup of tea or feel they get treated badly by the locals.

If you have any specific questions with regards to Dubai/Cyprus comparisons please let me know, e.g. rent is much cheaper in Cyprus.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Large investments going on in Limassol, and it is a year round place, always lot's going on. In the middle of the island, so easy access to all areas.


----------



## nacho (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi SingingKitty

I'm also a newbie, came here from Dubai (where I spent ten and a half years) six weeks ago. It is totally different to what you are used to in Dubai but that doesn't mean it's bad. I think since you only spent 2 years in Dubai it will not be so difficult for you to adjust as Dubai has changed a lot also the last few years. As someone has already mentioned with the oil and gas found offshore Cyprus will become another Dubai maybe the change will take longer here which is much better as we wont have to go through the nightmarish speedy overdevelopment. It is a normal country with seasons and lifestyle, dont forget no matter how comfortable we are in Dubai still at the back of our mind we are careful not to offend anyone how to behave what to wear. Also if its a chance to get out why not do it. Cyprus is another European country and you can stay here as long as you like. I dont know if you have any children to comment on schools but from what I have heard there are some good private schools here as well and the prices are roughly the same. As for friends I am sure you will be able to make good friends here as well. If you are happy with what the company is offering it might not be such a bad idea to give it a try. All the best.


SingingKitty said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Firstly, wanted to say hello and introduce myself. I'm SingingKitty, originally from UK and currently living in Dubai.
> 
> ...


----------

